# pump for sump



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I finally have my sump working on my 135 but the little giant pump that came with it is too loud. I have a couple of questions

1) is there a way to quiet the LG pump? It is external and I have it on a piece of closed foam insulation but the actual pump is very loud

2) are there any recommendations on other pumps? I am running a river set up with rainbows but I still have Fluval 404 on it as well. I would like the flow rate around 500 - 700 gallons per hour.

Thanks


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one *EHEIM* 1262 @ 900GHP and it's very quiet.
Locally, J&L has the best price.

You can get a Eheim 1260 @ 635GPH which suits your need for $159.99 @ Pets and Ponds or at J&L @ $154.95.

Good luck


----------

